# Get your ticket for Colorado Whitewater's Fall Dinner



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

*Colorado Whitewater's Fall Dinner 2017
Tuesday, November 7, 2017
5:30 - 10:00 PM | American Mountaineering Center in Golden*

Guest speaker Tom Martin, Canyon historian and guide book author, will present a 50 minute behind-the-scenes look at Otis “Dock” Marston’s book From Powell to Power: A Recounting of the First One Hundred River Runners Through The Grand Canyon.

This presentation includes historic film footage of Marston and other river runners from the early 1900s through 1960s. Martin will touch on who Dock Marston was, and look at some of the highlights of Marston’s recountings of the First 100. Copies of Marston’s book, along with Tom Martin’s San Juan, Canyonlands, and Grand Canyon RiverMaps, plus Grand Canyon history, hiking and other southwestern history and exploration books, will be available for purchase - 100% of the proceeds from book sales will go to Colorado Whitewater.

Come enjoy an evening catered by Bonfire Burritos, beer donated by Good River Beer, and wine donated by Winesellers, Ltd. Plus, there will be an assortment of sodas provided.

Tickets must be purchased in advance online!

$25 for CW members, $30 for non-members

*BUY YOUR TICKET TODAY!*


----------

